# [POSZUKUJE] Programik

## Belliash

Witam.

Mam 2 komputery w sieci. na 1 jest windows, na 2 jest gentoo.

Na windowsie jest zainstalowany Office 2003.

jest mozliwosc uruchomienia go przez siec? Tzn chodzi mi oto, by program uruchpmil sie na Windowsie, ale na ekranie widoczny byl na Linuksie. Mozna tak zrobic? Istnieje jakis sofcik pozwalajacy na taki manewr?

----------

## bartmarian

np vnc ?

----------

## Belliash

Nie zupelnie oto mi chodzilo  :Wink: 

Dzieki VNC moge pracowac na windowsie bedac przy kompie z linuksem.

A mi chodzi oto, by uruchomic tylko 1 oprogramowanie.

Nie potrzebuje miec kontroli nad calym systemem.

Najlepiej, jakby 2 osoby moglby z tego na raz korzystac, tzn.

1 osoba na windowsie uzywa se excela a ja na linuksie worda.

Chodzi mi o cos jak serwer aplikacji?

Jest taka mozliwosc?

Ja se pracuje w wordzie ale osoba pracujaca na windowsie nie ma go uruchomionego (niby nie ma).

----------

## bartmarian

na 100% pewny nie jestem tego co powiem ale... takie rzeczy to tylko w erze  :Wink: 

a powazniej to gdybys mial crossoffice to moze (bo nie jestem pewny) moglbys

przez sambe uruchomic excel.exe po udostepnieniu katalogu.

zaraz dostaniemy ostrzezenie za szkodliwosc tego tematu  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Najlepiej, jakby 2 osoby moglby z tego na raz korzystac, tzn.
> 
> 1 osoba na windowsie uzywa se excela a ja na linuksie worda.

 

na windows XP jest to IMO niezgodne z licencją. To system jednostanowiskowy, więc praca wielu osób jednocześnie nie jest mozliwa. Do tego są wersje serwerowe windowsa, ale z kolei ich instalacja na domowym komputerze to głupota.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Do tego są wersje serwerowe windowsa, ale z kolei ich instalacja na domowym komputerze to głupota.

 A możesz to umotywować? Znam człowieka, który używa Win2k3 Server na co dzień i jest z niego bardzo zadowolony. Jedyny powód, jaki mi przychodzi do głowy, dla którego możesz tak uważać to licencja - czy jest jeszcze jakiś?  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Jedyny powód, jaki mi przychodzi do głowy, dla którego możesz tak uważać to licencja - czy jest jeszcze jakiś? 

 Koszt, mówimy oczywiście o 100% legalnej wersji, zużycie zasobów etc.

----------

## Belliash

Ludzie, rozmawiajmy powaznie.

Co Was obchodzi Windows?

Pytam czy jest to mozliwe i jesli tak to jakim oprogramowaniem, nie czy jest legalne.

Pisalem ze to XP? NIE!

Pisalem ze to w domu? NIE!

A moze to mala firma? A moze tam jest Windows 2003 Enterprise?

Ludzie co z Wami!? Pogoda Wam nie sprzyja? Czemiacie sie sami chyba nie wiecie czego... szukajc dziury w calym.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Jest 1 komputer z Windowsem (serwer) na ktorym jest zainstalwoany Office 2003.

Potrzebuje miec mozliwosc uruchomienia Office 2003 na Linuksie przez siec z zainstalowanego Windowsa... Windows ma uruchamiac soft, ale ma on byc widoczny tylko na tym 1 wybranym komputerze z linuksem, na ktorym pracuje. Na innym kompie z kolejnym Linuksme ktos se uruchomi Excela, ja se uruchomie Worda, jeszcze ktos inny PowerPointa, ... rozumiecie?

Wszystkie klienty sa oparte o Linuksa, jedynie serwer stoi na Windowsie. I na tym serwerze jest poinstalowane oprogramowanie, ktore nie dzila na Linuksie a czesc nie dziala nawet pod WinE. Zreszta balbym sie uruchomic Worda pod WinE w obawie ze spanikuje  :Wink: .

Mozna cos takiego zrobic? Jak?

I jeszcze 1 pytanie.

Jak np. uruchomilbym se jakis soft typu MSVC to on by pewnie pieknie zamulal serwer. Czy jest za tem mozliwosc by taki program uzywal zasoby komputera klienckiego zwiekszajac przy tym wydajnosc serwera?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *milu wrote:*   

> zużycie zasobów etc.

 A to akurat kiepski powód - zużycie zasobów jest porównywalne z XP (a dodatkowo można pociąć usługi). Znajomy postawił kiedyś 2k3 Server na P2 350MHz z 256 MB RAMu, do tego doszedł antywirus z firewallem, osiołek, i klient dc (wszystko to służyło jako zdalna maszyna do downloadu) i chodziło jak marzenie.  :Smile:  Widziałem i sam się tą maszynką trochę bawiłem (zresztą i u mnie Server robił przez pewien czas za główny system) - nie jest to żadna podpucha.

----------

## Raku

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Jedyny powód, jaki mi przychodzi do głowy, dla którego możesz tak uważać to licencja - czy jest jeszcze jakiś?  Koszt, mówimy oczywiście o 100% legalnej wersji, zużycie zasobów etc.

 

ja  bym dodał kompatybilność. Wiele programów dostępnych pod Windows XP i ogólnie wersje domowe systemów Windows po prostu nie działa pod wersją serwerową. Przykładem może być wiele programów antywirusowych czy firewalli. 

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ludzie, rozmawiajmy powaznie. 
> 
> Co Was obchodzi Windows? 
> ...

 

OK,  masz rację - nie pytasz o legalność. Ale słysząc, że może to być NIELEGALNE, lepiej nie pyszcz, bo po prostu zamknę ten wątek. Na tym forum nie dyskutujemy o tym, jak obejść prawo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pisalem ze to XP? NIE! 
> 
> Pisalem ze to w domu? NIE! 
> ...

 

a nie uważasz, że powinieneś o tym wspomnieć, żeby twój problem był jak najczytelniej przedstawiony?

 *Quote:*   

> A moze to mala firma? A moze tam jest Windows 2003 Enterprise? 

 

a może ja po prostu zamknę ten wątek?

 *Quote:*   

> Ludzie co z Wami!? Pogoda Wam nie sprzyja? Czemiacie sie sami chyba nie wiecie czego... szukajc dziury w calym.  

 

proponuję wyłączyć przeglądarkę, wziąć głęboki oddech, policzyć do 100 i właczyć z powrotem przeglądarkę...

 *Quote:*   

> Jest 1 komputer z Windowsem (serwer) na ktorym jest zainstalwoany Office 2003. 
> 
> Potrzebuje miec mozliwosc uruchomienia Office 2003 na Linuksie przez siec z zainstalowanego Windowsa... Windows ma uruchamiac soft, ale ma on byc widoczny tylko na tym 1 wybranym komputerze z linuksem, na ktorym pracuje. Na innym kompie z kolejnym Linuksme ktos se uruchomi Excela, ja se uruchomie Worda, jeszcze ktos inny PowerPointa, ... rozumiecie? 

 

doskonale. A teraz moja odpowiedź: potrzebujesz do tego tylu licencji Office'a, ile osób będzie go używało. Albo możesz wykorzystać wersję serwerową z wykupionym serwerem terminali. Inaczej się nie da.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I jeszcze 1 pytanie. 
> 
> Jak np. uruchomilbym se jakis soft typu MSVC to on by pewnie pieknie zamulal serwer. Czy jest za tem mozliwosc by taki program uzywal zasoby komputera klienckiego zwiekszajac przy tym wydajnosc serwera?

 

Może zapytaj o to w supporcie firmy Microsoft?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Morpheouss, udało mi się dowiedzieć, że jest to możliwe - Citrix, podobno, produkuje soft o którym mówisz - tylko jesty to cholernie drogie rozwiązanie. Prościej i taniej chyba się będzie pobawić terminalem. Odciążyć serwera też się raczej w ten sposób nie da - to on musi to wszystko wykonywać. 

Ale kto wie... poszperaj jeszcze - może akurat coś znajdziesz.  :Wink: 

----------

## brodi

Cześć,

Myślę, że ten wątek może Cię zainteresować.

Wprawdzie darmowych rozwiązań tam nie znalazłem, ale na pewno sporo tańsze od Citrix'a.

(Win4Lin ~ 70$)

----------

## Belliash

To ja jeszcze powiem tak: Koszta nie graja roli bo to i tak nie ja place  :Laughing: 

Chodzi tylko o to by na tym serwerze byl zainstalowany soft Windowsa i by sie go uruchamialo z komputera klienckiego z zainstalowanym linuksem.

Program uruchamia sie na serwerze ale "na ekranie go nie ma" (jest tylko proces). I fajnie byloby, gdyby ten proces uzywal CPU klienta ktory go wywolal zamiast serwera...

----------

## milu

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> To ja jeszcze powiem tak: Koszta nie graja roli bo to i tak nie ja place 
> 
> Chodzi tylko o to by na tym serwerze byl zainstalowany soft Windowsa i by sie go uruchamialo z komputera klienckiego z zainstalowanym linuksem.
> 
> Program uruchamia sie na serwerze ale "na ekranie go nie ma" (jest tylko proces). I fajnie byloby, gdyby ten proces uzywal CPU klienta ktory go wywolal zamiast serwera...

 

ZTCW to ostatnie przy Citrix'ie odpada-robi on za serwer aplikacji i to na nim wszystko się uruchamia a do terminala wędruje chyba tylko wygląd okienka.

Czy rozwiązanie z Crossover Office lub wine brałeś pod uwagę? Wszystko wygląda wtedy tak jak wyżej napisałeś. Na lokalnej stacji odpala się (chyba o Office chodziło konkretnie) aplikacja i uzywa jego zasobów a komputer z Windows'em służy tylko jako serwer plików do uruchamiania aplikacji. Prawdopodobnie przy takim rozwiązaniu trzeba będzie co nieco pokombinować z bibliotekami itp. bo na dzień dobry może wcale nie ruszyć.

@Kurt Steiner: po odpowiednim ustawieniu może i jest porównywalne z XP jednak w szczegółowym działaniu kilku aplikacji może się okazać że nie do końca tak jest. Z założenia wersje serwerowe różnią się od biurkowych ale raczej można je odpowiednio dostroić.

----------

## Gabrys

Widzę pewną niekonsekwencję w Twoich wymaganiach. Mówisz, że proces ma się pojawiać na kompie z Win, a używać CPU Linuksa? To chyba przekombinowałeś. Albo proces jest na Win i używa CPU Win i tylko okienko leci do Lin albo odpalasz windowe aplikacje na Linuksie i używasz CPU linuksa.

----------

